# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 24 )



## ripjack13 (Jun 12, 2016)

*Do you listen to music in your shop or when you're woodworking? And if not, then what keeps you "In the groove"?*







**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement, 
, woodticks and water logged leprechauns  are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the  guy too...


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 12, 2016)

I have an iPod filled with about 150 albums I put on shuffle.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Jun 12, 2016)

No I do not but I have lots of dance moves and I can get my groove on to the sounds of my equipment. I have some videos of me dancing if you would like to see them I can post them. I have some sexy dance moves.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tony (Jun 12, 2016)

I listen to music sometimes and also woodworking podcasts. I've got about 7000 songs on my iPod that I'll play on a Bluetooth speaker or some wireless headphones depending on what I'm doing. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 12, 2016)

Tclem said:


> No I do not but I have lots of dance moves and I can get my groove on to the sounds of my equipment. I have some videos of me dancing if you would like to see them I can post them. I have some sexy dance moves.



Please- That is enufff.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 12, 2016)

No music- I do have Music- I just never turn it on- like the silence or the noise of the machines. Does not help that I do not hear worth a crap anyhow...........

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 12, 2016)

I used to listen to classical or 50's tunes.
New place gets 0 reception, so Shopdog sings to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 12, 2016)

I like old school rock, but really anything will do as long as it's not that rap shite. I usually just dial a classic rock station on the radio and get on with it. I do like music when I am in the shop. Not anything that would put me to sleep, something upbeat is more to my liking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 12, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Do you listen to music in your shop or when you're woodworking? And if not, then what keeps you "In the groove"?



Me? Listen to music? In the shop? 




Tclem said:


> No I do not but I have lots of dance moves and I can get my groove on to the sounds of my equipment. I have some videos of me dancing if you would like to see them I can post them. I have some sexy dance moves.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## David Hill (Jun 12, 2016)

I like music, but not in the shop. The tunes I like have background of smooth idling, air cleaners and fans going-- then the sound of chisels peeling off wood that doesn't belong.
Then there's the occasional [email protected]#%€&@)! To break any monotony.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Jun 12, 2016)

Almost always. Either something from the iTunes stash or Amazon prime music via Bluetooth speakers. Country or classic rock.

The Amazon Prime music thing is a recent discovery... It's included with prime membership and work via a free app on my phone. There are thousands and thousands of songs, stations, and albums that are readily accessible. It's worth checking out if you're a Prime member.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CWS (Jun 12, 2016)

I don't listen to music at all. Not in the shop, not in the truck and not on the porch. I have a tough enough time keeping track of what I'm doing even without any distractions. Right now the 17 yr. locus are the only thing singing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 12, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Me? Listen to music? In the shop?



Interesting glitch Kevin. If I try to "like" it with the thumb's up icon, it shows me this....


 

However I am able to use the other ones....
Also, I have to delete all but ten of them to quote you here.
Most likely not something we will encounter in the future, but just thought you should know....


----------



## Kevin (Jun 12, 2016)

CWS said:


> Right now the 17 yr. locus are the only thing singing.



We got married outdoors during a 17 year cycle and they were so loud we could barely hear the pastor. It was pretty cool actually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 12, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Interesting glitch Kevin. If I try to "like" it with the thumb's up icon, it shows me this....
> View attachment 106449
> 
> However I am able to use the other ones....
> ...



Smiley counts include the ones in the quote as well. But a rating icon has never triggered the limit that is inexplicable at least to me. 

I can increase the smiley limit but everytime I have a certain member uses the max number of smileys in all his posts evenwhen the limit was 100. It's annoying as heck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 12, 2016)

I listen to music all the time in the shop. I'm also very.comfortable with none. It's all good think time...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 12, 2016)

Nothing but country!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jun 12, 2016)

KLOVE Christian is the favorite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 12, 2016)

Nope, turning figured wood is all I need

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Jun 12, 2016)

You mean I caused a "glitch"???
Guess that's a promotion of some sort.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 12, 2016)

David Hill said:


> You mean I caused a "glitch"???
> Guess that's a promotion of some sort.....



No...that's just the screen shot of kevins post above yours. He's the glitcher....but everyone loves a glitch now and then...


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 12, 2016)

Hearing protection, eye protection, breathing protection - no music. If I did it would be classical. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Jun 12, 2016)

Ahhhhh, a victim of circumstance.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 12, 2016)

Naahhh... I usually listen to static and commercials most of the time. Reception sucks, unless you stand there and hold the antenna; stations I can pick up suck regardless of whether you hold the antenna. If I do it's country, bluegrass, or R&B, although I do have a few classic rock, and a few not so classic rock albums on the I-Pod. When I take the I-Pod out of the truck, and plug it into the Harmon Carden Computer sound system on the other counter in the shop, I get decent tunes. Then I can listen to music!! Then the neighbors can listen to music a quarter mile away if I crank it up!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner (Jun 13, 2016)

I usually listen to sports talk radio -because that is the best reception,and they broadcast the red sox games.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kweinert (Jun 13, 2016)

I usually have Pandora plugged into the sound bar. Sometimes I can hear it, sometimes not - depends on what else is running. It's mainly background.

I'm one of those odd people that can concentrate better when there's a background noise that I can tune out. If it's entirely quiet then everything catches my attention and is distracting.

Usually I have Jethro Tull, Ladysmith Black Mambazo, Peter Hollens, Pentatonix, 70s tunes. I have a wide variety of what I listen to. If my wife's son is in the shop as well then it's country - and I'm OK with that, just not what I go to first.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 13, 2016)

No I listen to the music in my head. Not even kidding. I used to listen to music all the time, now I can run my hand over a piece of corrugated metal and that starts the rhythm and it builds from there. Sanding rhythms... Yes I know I'm nuts but I like the music in my head better than anything on the radio and if the same tune gets stuck there long enough I'm forced to grab a guitar and figure it out, then I can let it go and move on.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung (Jun 18, 2016)

Always got music going. I've ditched having a radio in the shop because of lack of good enough reception. I have an old laptop that is the shop laptop and I'll use that and open up iTunes or Pandora. Or I'll sometimes plug my phone or really old iPod into the speakers and listen to music off that. What I'm listening to just depends on the mood I'm in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 20, 2016)

Listen to country, rock, easy listening, am talk radio 'cept when I'm turnin on big lathe- causes static (never sports talk, UGH) . Classical till the station went off air, guess I should'a donated during their fund raiser.  Lobster season next month!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caoimhin (Jun 21, 2016)

100% gangster rap

No i have some pandora stations that i frequent when im turning RHCP, Sublime stuff like that

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 3, 2016)

Me & friends turning Sunday afternoon listenin to "Prairie Home Companion".

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------

